# Stack Height RSD Middlechild



## badsmells (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm considering the Ti RSD Middlechild (large frame). I love the geometry expect for the 619 stack height, seems low to me. I'm 6 ft 34.5 inseam (all legs) and like a taller stack which is nicer on my neck and shoulders. For those of you who ride the Middlechild what are you thoughts on the stack height? I know you can add 40mm of spacers which would put the stack up 659. Do most of you run spacers. Should I worry about this stack height impeding my comfort? Any one out there that are all legs and rides the Middlechild. The hard tail party guy loves this bike but we have the exact opposite builds. Thanks, sorry if this is a silly question.


----------



## StayVigilant35 (8 mo ago)

I just got the middle child and am similar in inseam and height. I have about .5” shorter inseam but same height. I love the bike. I felt no discomfort at all.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

stack height absolutely impacts comfort. However, you can run high raise bars (50mm) and or spacers to shorten reach and increase stack. I personally wouldn't go with more than 20mm of spacers. But, you should be able to find bars that get the stack where you want.


----------



## scottg07 (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm running lots of spacers and riser bars 6' but with more like a 30" inseam, so more torso. So far this bike has exceeded my expectations and the idea of titanium has planted with me also, some day..


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

This is why handlebars with rise exist.


----------



## TheGhost (Nov 3, 2018)

I have an XL Middlechild Ti and I’m 6ft 2” 

The stack is low, even with a 150mm fork, 30mm of spacers, a 38mm riser bar, and a 6mm rise on the stem. 

For comparison, I had an XL Banshee Paradox V3 with the same set up but with a 150mm Zeb which felt better for front end height. 

Now I’m riding the new Chameleon in XL with a 140mm fork, 30mm of spacers and a 76mm rise Surly Sunrise bar. 

The Sunrise Bar is the answer to all your low stack problems.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I have found bike designers are universally terrible at designing anything other then a Medium frame. Either that are they expect everyone to love the look of 3" of spacers and ape hanger bars. 

Just look at pictures of a typical medium bike. Saddle lever with bars, very minimal spacers under stem, and 1/2" rise or less bars. Then look at a large, X-large, etc. How many XL bikes do you see that have no spacers under the stem and 1/2" rise bars?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Spacers and a high rise bar ^^^ on my hardtail. 










Spacers and a high rise bar ^^^ on my GF's MC. Although I would prefer long headtubes on bikes at least getting the bars up high isn't overly hard.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

badsmells said:


> I'm considering the Ti RSD Middlechild (large frame). I love the geometry expect for the 619 stack height, seems low to me. I'm 6 ft 34.5 inseam (all legs) and like a taller stack which is nicer on my neck and shoulders. For those of you who ride the Middlechild what are you thoughts on the stack height? I know you can add 40mm of spacers which would put the stack up 659. Do most of you run spacers. Should I worry about this stack height impeding my comfort? Any one out there that are all legs and rides the Middlechild. The hard tail party guy loves this bike but we have the exact opposite builds. Thanks, sorry if this is a silly question.


2019 V1 with 40mm spacer. 6' 36" inseam.


----------

